# Pro's and Con's of the 5003 series



## devin (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi everyone. new guy on the block here. Well My old 3000 Ford bit the dust and I have the new tractor bug bad. I am looking at a the JD 5103 model. Price is a major issue for me and this looks to fit in my range. My main use will be bushhogging and food plots. I really do not need alot of extras. I would like anyones pro's and con's to my choice. Thanks Devin.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

devin, welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: :cheers: The 5103 should be a fine choice for tasks you mention. You mentioned that price is a major issue for you. Would the 40 hp. John Deere 990 tractor be enough hp and still meet your needs? Would the 10 hp less of the 990 be a disqualifying factor? The 990 would save you about $1,000. To be honest, I think I would go with the 5103 along with you. Just thought I would throw the thought out there.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Almost forgot the pro's & con's part. For the tasks you mention, this tractor should do fine with 50 hp. The only down side I can see is not having 4WD. Unless you have very steep terrain and really muddy conditions to work in; 2WD should not be an issue. The 5103 lists for $14, 263, but with an end of year sale model and some haggling on your part; you should be able to get between 20% & 10% off list price with 10 -15% being typical. If this tractor is aged inventory; it would not be unusual to get 25% - 30% off list. Don't forget to figure in the cost of front weights and other options like a block heater (I doubt you will need one in AL but they sure are nice for preheating the engine for a fast warm up), canopy, arm rest kit, etc. Good luck and let us know what you finally came up with.


----------



## devin (Sep 23, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks for your thoughts. I think the 5103 is going to be the one for me. It looks like about the best i can do here in South Alabama is about 13% off list. The dealers said they are selling them about as fast as they get them. So the price is pretty firm. Thanks again and i'll tell you know how it all goes...I can't Devin


----------



## devin (Sep 23, 2004)

*oops*

I meant to say i will let everyone know how it all goes as soon as i can...Devin Guess i am still learning to type....lol


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks devin! We will be looking forward to your thoughts and impressions of your new tractor! :thumbsup: Don't be a stranger!


----------



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

Hello,
I just got a JD 5103 yesterday and I love everything about it so far. I live in south GA and we're soaked right now. It's killing me that I can't get out in the fields and WORK for once!!! I traded my dad's 2N that I restored for this tractor. Out with the old in with the new. I needed a work tractor not pretty show piece!!! As soon as it dries up abit more I'll be able to get to the downed tree and pick up the limbs and then mow........

:tractorsm


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tomttomtom _
> *Hello,
> I live in south GA. It's killing me that I can't get out in the fields and WORK for once!!!
> :tractorsm *


Tell me about it. I’ve had a 5300 for about five years. It has done everything I’ve asked it to do except swim. Just try to drive it across a little mud made up of 50% or better water and, flop, right down she goes. Mud up to the axles. Looks like that with nine forward and three reverses gears John Deere could have included one that says swim. Instead, I think there is a little sensor underneath somewhere that says “anchor here” if the ground is a little damp. 

If anyone knows the location of this sensor please let me know where it is and the procedure to adjust it to make it less sensitive. I’m getting tired of having to swallow my dignity and call my sorry son-in-law to extricate me and my 5300 from these little wet places it keeps finding.

:cpu:


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tomttomtom _
> *Hello,
> I just got a JD 5103 yesterday and I love everything about it so far. :tractorsm *


Oh! forgot to say congratulations on your new tractor. I know you will enjoy it once things dry out a little.

:cpu:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Devin

Congratulations on the new tractor. I was unfamiliar with that model but looked on Deere web site and it looks like a lot of tractor for the $. Good luck and have fun!

Andy


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I dunno, but there seems to be a pretty decent supply of pretty good shape Ford 3000 and 4000 models in Alabama and more coming in everyday. Parts are more than readily available. Certainly nothing wrong with a Ford 3 or 4000, and they are a mainstay of lots of small opertions.

Earlier this summer I saw a freighter unload a heap of Ford 3000's and also a heap of MF tractors at the POrt of Mobile. I know a lot of these machines are going to be refurbished and sent back to various third world countries but a lot of them will remain in the area and sold locally. Most of these Fords from what I am told are from England, where they may have a lot of hours on them but actually low hours in regards to beiing used in the tillage or ground engaging work, mainly used for what they call a Lorrie (general trasportation pulling trailers etc around the countryside)

There is a company not to far from me that routinely buys up 30 or 40 of these Ford 3000's and 4000's and sometimes even the 2000's and tear em completely apart, rebuild hydraulics and engines etc, replace whats needed, repaint em and put em back out on the Used Tractor lot. I think if I had az tractor already, such as Ford 3000 and its only gong to be used for bush hogging and typical Alabama food plot planting, I would probably refurbish it and save big $$$$$.


----------



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

*Caught up with work*



> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *Oh! forgot to say congratulations on your new tractor. I know you will enjoy it once things dry out a little.
> 
> :cpu: *


John,
Well the weathers back to the normal here in S. GA......HOT. I've finally gotten the chance to get the work caught up with my new tractor. This last storme really tore us up good!!! Bunches of big limbs down and one entire tree. I hated losing the whole thing but at least we didn't have any structural damage. I'll start this weekend by wittling on the big 100+ year old pecan tree. Fun :wow: 


T


----------

